# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Seroxat opbouwen. Vreselijk!! Wie herkent dit?

## Sandy77

Beste iedereen. Ik ben sinds een paar dagen de Seroxat weer aan het opbouwen, dit in overleg met de huisarts. Ik ben een paar maanden geleden gaan afbouwen, van 40 mg, naar 30 mg. dat ging goed. Toen van 30 naar 20mg, dat ging ook goed. Nu zit ik al anderhalve maand op 10 mg, dat gaat niet zo goed. Last van Derealisatie en meer angsten. Ik trok dit niet meer en ben in overleg met de huisarts weer gaan opbouwen naar 20 mg. Nu ben ik zo ontzettend onrustig, opgejaagd gevoel, bang om gek te worden, heel onzeker. en voel me zo eenzaam. Bang dat het nooit meer goed komt. Is dit normaal dat als je weer gaat opbouwen dat je zulke bijwerkingen kan krijgen? Hoe lang kan dat duren. De huisarts zei dat dit 2 weken kan duren, maar heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Alvast bedankt voor jullie reactie

----------

